# Santoku Knife



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

hello everybody im kind of new in this cooking thing and i buy a 
chef's knife and a santoku knife, i read that the chef's knife can be 
used almos for everything and now i dont know what to do with my new santoku knife , can anybody help me? i dont know what is it for and what to cut with, can anybody give me a list of what to cut with my 
santoku knife? I dont know how to say what i want to say on english but i will thank you alot if you can help me out
thank you for your time

Heber_1


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, I think your English was excellent and got your point across clearly.  

I am not a chef, just an avid cook who uses both knives. I prefer the santoku because "rocking" a chef's knife is very difficult for me, as I have only one arm. The santoku has an edge that puts more knife in touch with the cutting board at a time ( I think). AFAIK, the difference between the two knives is just what you prefer.

Anyone who wants to jump in and prove me wrong or criticize my knife technique (or lack thereof), have at it...


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

thank you alot for your help, i really appreciate it. but is there anything that a chef's knife can't do that the santoku can?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can use the Santoku for most any cutting you feel like. Whether you'll like the Santoku or not, there is no guarantee. The Santoku is not good for hacking through bones.

For me, the Santoku excels at vegetable work. I also use it to slice cheese or for some meat work such as butterflying. It depends a bit on the size of the meat and the particular knife if I'll use the santoku for that particular job.

Phil


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The blade of the Santuko is thinner than the blade on the classic chef's knife and I find that works really well with small chopping like shallots, garlic, mushrooms, etc. Like phatch says, it is really good with vegetables - not so good (in my opinion) for heavier work.

Jock


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

thank you everybody, i think now i know how to work with it, thanx alot.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

:chef: I personally do not like the santoku. I use a 10" Chefs knife. But remember ... it is personal. It is what feels good in your hand & works well for you


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I use a 10" chefs and a santoku. But for different tasks. Yes, it's about what feels good in the hand.

Phil


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

can you tell me what are those different tasks?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I did before. Santokus excel at vegetable work and similar cutting tasks.


----------



## paddy (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone try these from Sam's Club? 
For $12.76 you get 2 7" Santoku Knives.
I bought a set and so far I like them especially the price.
Seem to hold an edge well and feel good in the hand
They also have an 8" and 10" set for the same price.

Not a pro but I do a lot of choping.

Sam's Club - 7" Santoku Knives - 2 pk.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Don't worry about what "they" say...do what feels comfortable to you. Because you can bet "they'll" be saying that something else is the must have knife in the years to come.

happy cookin'!
dan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Santoku is great for julienne orange rind, matchstick carrots, small fine perfect dices in small amounts, etc.


----------



## meat-loaf (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Guy's!

for me there is no big difference between a Chefs Knife and a Santuko. I use the Chefs more for Big size cuttings and the Santuko for small Cutting. But that is just because I use the big blade of the Santuko as a spaddle, to pick up what I cuttet and put it from the board to a container/box/whatever.
You would have gone better to buy just one of the knifes and got something else from the money you paid for the second one. Specially if you just cook at home.
And- Santukos do not always have a thinner blade, that depends on the brand.

@ Paddy: Nobody should buy knifes that have "Kullen", after some time when the blade has been sharpend often, the Kullen ruin the shape of the blade because from that point you don't have a plain blade anymore.

The meatloaf:crazy:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the Kullen either but it takes a lot of sharpening to remove that much metal.


----------



## meat-loaf (Apr 6, 2007)

Right, but it depends on how you define (does this word exist?) Long...

I had one from Wuesthoff, and I worked just a year or so (shorter, I think) with it, then the edge got into the Kullen. I spent something like 80- 90 Euro for that (something like 140 Bucks), and it lasted less than a Year?
Know what I talk about?

:smiles:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Are you sharpening them yourself or sending them out? If you're doing it yourself, it should last much longer than a year even with a weekly serious sharpening. If you're sending them out, those guys are taking off way too much blade in the sharpening process.


----------

